# NORFOLK LINE 2006 OFFERS



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Email from NN 2006 offers for car & up to 9 people:-


2006 multitrip pass three options travel anytime no amend fee

Other Offers

Off peak day :- £24 each way

Peak day :- £29 each way

Night rate :- £19 each way

Motorhomer


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

This Norfolk line really seem to be creating a stir in terms of their pricing, where does it sail from and how regular to they travel

Regards
H


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://travel.norfolkline.com/default.asp?ID={20AD366D-2034-4F0E-B61E-967A9CF9A25E}


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Many thanks Oldskool

H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

sorry to put a downer on things - but TransEuropaFerries have always been cheaper on the crossings I have booked.

Fair enough it is a four hour crossing - so your journey is extended by two hours.

But if you are heading for Germany/Luxembourg etc, you save about a hours driving...

As with all things in life, you get what you have paid for!

rapide561


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

Tried looking on Norfolkline website but the cheapest I could get for leaving end of April & returning end of May was £68  
On Transeuropa for the sams dates £64  
I have found that if I ring I can usually get a slightly better rate :roll: 
I retire at the end of March AT LAST  our current plan is to go to the Peterborough show then carry on to Germany to buy a van. Hopefully a Frankia A class, maybe a Hymer but will have a good look around & if we see a van that we like within our budget of about â‚¬40000 who knows what we will get.


----------

